# big one poached in Walton county



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Can't load pics from phone. Someone message me your number and I will send picture to be uploaded. This thing was a giant and it's a shame. Word is the boys already fess up.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Gotta see this!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Dang stud!

Story???? Looks like a dog runner from the pic. Just saying


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Throw the book at him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

deersniper270 said:


> Dang stud!
> 
> Story????* Looks like a dog runner* from the pic. Just saying


Oh gosh you mentioned a dog hunter:whistling:


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

That looks a old buck. Would like to know what went down.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I hate the deer had to be taken in a way that took no sense of sportsmanship or any skill whatsoever.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Need a story or it wasn't poached. If dog hunting doesn't take ant skill go give it a try. Haven't dog hunted in many years but if you have never been don't talk crap about it. Like saying sitting in a food plot takes no skill. Or using live bait while fishing.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Said poached....and I did in the past dog hunt, have hunted food plots and love to fish with live bait. So nany nany....


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Seen this going around. Allegedly they've admitted to spot lighting it last night. What a damn shame. These kinds of people should lose all privileges of being able to hunt again. Makes me sick.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Say what you want but the FWC promotes this by allowing depredation permits. Not agreeing with what was done but somebody explained the difference - to me night hunting is night hunting - even if sanctioned as legal

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Say what you want but the FWC promotes this by allowing depredation permits. Not agreeing with what was done but somebody explained the difference - to me night hunting is night hunting - even if sanctioned as legal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 Just like hunting in and out of season. All about being in the legal aspect. Shooting a deer a night with out the permits is poaching just as shooting a deer that doesn't meet the requirements is poaching to.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I was told that buck was killed running dogs on eglin..?


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

jcoss15 said:


> I was told that buck was killed running dogs on eglin..?


That was apparently the cover story. People on the range saw them driving around showing it off and didnt even have dogs in the truck. :thumbdown:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Still..light...no light....dogs...no dogs... Giant panhandle whitetail.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Eglin Facebook just says they admitted to shooting it at night with a light. Sounds like an older man and two young boys drove around Eglin with the guy in this photo showing it off. It don't say were it was killed.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine looking deer, shame it was a cheater kill.


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Eglinhunter said:


> Eglin Facebook just says they admitted to shooting it at night with a light. Sounds like an older man and two young boys drove around Eglin with the guy in this photo showing it off. It don't say were it was killed.


What's the link to the Facebook page?


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Someone sure is awfully defensive about dog hunting. I give a rats ass how it was killed. I have dog hunted myself many times. But to shoot it at midnight and ride it around all day to waste is shitty end of story. This deer was killed on the side of the highway bordering shoal river ranch with a spotlight. The deer had already been confiscated.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Trailcam pic


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a fine one for sure, and someone has had some serious time vested in this one. It is a cryin shame someone killed it like it was killed.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Dang 13 degrees!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

hsiF deR said:


> Dang 13 degrees!


I was wondering about the temp too but it's def the buck


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

FWC scored him at 141. Heck of a buck for sandy soil down here in the panhandle!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm guessing that deer got poached a few miles north in Georgia or bama.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope that's a florida deer


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Killed off of highway 90 in Walton county. 

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## mitchamafied (Jun 16, 2014)

John B. said:


> Killed off of highway 90 in Walton county.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5....


Potentially super close to the land that I hunt. Not that I've seen that guy around though. Hopefully hes got relatives.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Now I'm even more curious of the story since there is a trail cam pic of the same buck. Sucks for sure if someone was getting daylight pics of him and he was illegally killed before they had tell chance to hunt him. Its pitiful that some folks need attention so bad that they will shoot a buck illegally like that and parade it around like they achieved something.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

wife just sent me the link to the story.pretty sorry excuse for a hunter if you ask me.Why would he even want to take credit for shooting it?
http://www.nwfdailynews.com/local/big-buck-leads-to-bust-1.409660?tc=cr


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Worthless dog hunters.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Now we have a story. Time to drop the hammer. He is not a hunter he is a thief. He stole that deer from somebody that would have legally killed it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Misdemeanor charges... he won't do any time... probably won't even get probation. Hell, doubt he gets more than a few hours of community service.

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That's what sucks about it. I spoke with an fwc officer about stuff like this and said they just don't have the backing from higher powers to through people in jail over fish and game. Taking away license and things don't matter cause they don't follow the rules anyway.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

They should take away that dumb ass's hunting privileges for life and confiscate his gun and truck. A big fine would be in order as well.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Some Midwest states back other states revoked licenses. So you lose it here you can't go any surrounding states to hunt legally


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Worthless dog hunters.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just found out who it was by the ole lady but Tat already posted the story..... fellow Baker boy, shame shame!!! 

Was a big ole buck, story said meat was already spoiled! Dern shame, kid probably didn't know how to clean the deer, just shot it fer the horns! Sickening!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Off with his head. I hate a thief more then anything. Just imagine how big he would been with antler restrictions in place earlier. J/k.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

He is on camera picks for at least 2 seasons and a young man I know was in hot pursuit after him legally.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Actually heard an interesting side note about this buck. I was told by an Eglin old timer whose dog hunted there for 40 years, that back in the 60's they brought in some mule deer from out west and put them on the range. They bred with the whitetails and the rest is history...he said he thought this buck had some of those mule deer genes with all the split tines and such.

Who knows, fine buck regardless....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Actually heard an interesting side note about this buck. I was told by an Eglin old timer whose dog hunter there for 40 years, that back in the 60's they brought in some mule deer from out west and put them on the range. They bred with the whitetails and the rest is history...he said he thought this buck had some of those mule deer genes with all the split tines and such. Who knows, fine buck regardless....


This is true, but didn't think they were mule deer - just genetic studs. Donald Cooley has some sheds y'all need to see

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

